# Design verzieht sich, wenn der Text länger wird



## D@nger (21. September 2005)

HI,

das Problem hattet ihr sicherlich auch schon des Öfteren.

Ich habe ein Quote-Design für ein Vbulletin erstellt 
(http://gordonsetter.go.funpic.de/VBB/showpost.php?p=531&postcount=3)

So, bei diesem Beitrag sieht noch alles ganz gut aus, aber bei dem folgenden Link wird eben alles verzehrt.

http://gordonsetter.go.funpic.de/VBB/showthread.php?t=112

Ich würde gerne von euch wissen, woran das liegen könnte, oder wie man es beheben kann.

MFG und vielen Dank schon mal.
D@ger


----------



## AKrebs70 (21. September 2005)

Das ist kein Photoshop-Problem sondern ein HTML- bzw. PHP-Problem. Poste es doch mal dort mit dem dazu gehörigen Quelltext.


----------



## Moan (21. September 2005)

Heho, trotz dass es hier nicht hingehört....

Du solltest dich mal mit Slicen für dynamischen Inhalt beschäftigen. Du kannst doch nicht einfach links und rechts ein Image reinhauen, das eine feste vertikale Höhe hat..tztz  

Kein Wunder, dass ich das Layout bei grösserem Inhalt komplett verzieht. Besser ist das, wenn du deine Grafik in drei vertikale Teile sliced.

|||||||||||||HEAD (das Bild kann ruhig ne feste Breite und Höhe haben)||||||||||||||||||||||

|||||||||| 1-px-hohe-und-gleiche-Breite-wie-HEAD-UND-FOOTER-Grafix, die als Hintergrund benutzt wird und sich dementsprechend in der Höhe anpasst|||||||||

|||||||||||||FOOTER  (das Bild kann ruhig ne feste Breite und Höhe haben ||||||||||||||||||

Alles unklar?

Greetz Dani


----------



## D@nger (22. September 2005)

@ Mods: bitte moven!

Hi,

vielen Dank schon mal, aber ich verstehe das nicht so ganz.
Könnte ich die psd hier reinstellen und jemand macht das für micht (ich weiß, dass das normaerweise nicht geht, aber es ist ja nur das Slicen).

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Hier die PSD:
http://www.grafik-hoster.de/upload/13_1127390557.psd


MF
D@nger


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. September 2005)

Vorerst verschoben, viel Spass Ihr HTMLer. 
Sollte es sich weiter um Photoshop drehen, dann schieb ich ihn eben wieder zurück 

Gruss


----------



## Moan (22. September 2005)

Hab leider grad keine Zeit, aber du solltest des sowieso mal selber machen um das Prinzip zu begreifen ;-]  wird nicht das einzige Mal sein, dass dir das über den Weg läuft.....

Sonst meldest du dich halt per PN nochmal.

Greetz 

Moan


----------

